# Surrogacy Starting Point



## Tracey42 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi

I hope someone replies to my post or points me in the right direction.

After much soul searching we are considering surrogacy after four failed IVF/ICSI cycles. The reason is my health; I lost my mum and just last year my sister to cancer. Though I have no genetic markers for the cancers that have affected my family I worry the about the amount of drugs required with every IVF cycle may take a toll later in life. I also very likely have immune and implantation issues, both requiring, if diagnosed, hefty drugs regimes. Something I worry about greatly - I am also 45.

ON A POSITIVE NOTE....I'm fit and healthy as is my DH and we have 4 perfect frozen embryos waiting, and looking, for a home.

If anyone could give me advice on the best place to start and what I need to do to find a surrogate in the UK I would be extremely grateful. 

Thanks, Tracey


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi

Feel free to PM me if i can help

x


----------



## Tracey42 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi Katie

Many thanks for replying to my post, PM winging your way over the weekend


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

We have twins born through surrogacy abroad. Feel free to pm if you'd like. Xxx


----------



## Tracey42 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks DaisyMaisy - will PM you. Can I ask why you opted for surrogacy abroad?   x


----------



## Tracey42 (Sep 24, 2011)

Bloomin' FF - Katie, hope you check in, I've just PM'd you but not sure if you received it. Can't find the message anywhere. Let me know if it arrived. What am I like


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

We opted to go abroad for many reasons, one being the time frame. We went over in the feb for a consultation and we had our first BFP in the April. Xxx


----------

